# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اعرف اسمك بالياباني

## أحلى الأسامي

اعرف اسمك بالياباني


تحويل الحرف الأنجليزي للياباني


My name  
...........
A - ka B - tu C - mi D - te E - ku 
F - lu G - ji H - ri I - ki J - zu 
K - me L - ta M - rin N - to O -mo 
P - no Q - ke R - shi S - ari T -chi 
U - do V - ru W -mei X - na Y - fu 
Z - zi 


 :wacko:  :cool: 

ان شاء الله يعجبكم 

تحياااااااااتي موفقين

----------


## جنون الذكريات

مشكوووووووورة خيتوووو على هيك موضوع

----------


## أبو سلطان

> اعرف اسمك بالياباني
> 
> 
> تحويل الحرف الأنجليزي للياباني
> 
> 
> My name 
> ...........
> A - ka B - tu C - mi D - te E - ku 
> ...



*السلام عليكم*

*يعني على كدا يطلع اسمي بالياباني كالآتي:*

*ku tu do - ari do ta chi ka to*

*و الله اكويس*

*بس اشلون أكتبه بحروفهم؟*

*شاكر لك أفضالك*

*أبو سلطان*

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكوره على الطرح الحلو

----------


## النكال

مشكور اخوي او ماقصرت,,,,,,,,, :bigsmile:

----------

